# best digital camera



## steve444 (Aug 14, 2007)

whats the best digital camera that i can buy for under$200
and whats the best printer with or without a computer to print the pics
thanks for any suggestions


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

I don't know what's the best these days, but when I am looking to purchase one, zoom and megapixels are important to me. 

As for printing them, I've found it cheaper to have them processed online (Clark Color Labs, Snapfish, etc) when there's a sale. I won't pay more than 9cents a print (more like 1-5 cents if I'm lucky).


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Best for what? still shots, action shots, zoom, macro shots?
If your looking for a general purpose camera the kodak easy share cameras come with came and dedicated printers and are in your price range.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi Steve.
You did not say if you have any experience with digital cameras, however, allow me to share what I know.
I have a Kodak Easy Share c643. You can find them on sale at K mart for around $100.00.

The camera has 6.1 mg, and 3x optical zoom (which is preferable to digital zoom). It's a lot of fun to use. Even with my slightly shaky hands, the prints come out very sharp and bright.

You will need a memory card (initially expensive but considering that memory cards can store hundreds, if not thousands of photos, well worth not buying rolls and rolls of film).

You will need rechargeable batteries and a recharger. Don't fool around waiting, as I did. Just get it. You'll be glad you did. A decent one costs around $15.-19.00.

The camera has many features, and I think it's a great buy for the money.
HOWEVER, do *NOT, NOT, NOT, NOT, NOT * install the easyshare software!!!!

It is clunky and frustrating, with poor quality editing features. After only about a month of having a digital camera I'm ready to uninstall it, if I can find the un install button.

Do yourself a favor and get a memory card reader, or see what some of the other folks here have to say about downloading your pictures so you can see them on your computer. Perhaps you have a printer. I take my card out to the Walmart kiosk and edit and print them there. 

Digital cameras are loads of fun. I carry mine with me almost everywhere I go.
The only other tip I have to pass on is read Consumer Reports magazine. My library carries it. They had an informative article on digital cameras in the July issue. 
Let us know what you decide, and once you get your camera enjoy!
Stef


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

I have a Kodak Z650 which ran me around $230 plus tax. It is an amazing camera with a 4 X digital zoom and a 10X optical zoom. I have the type of lens that allows me to purchase telephoto and wide angle lens if I want even more photographic options.

Here's a link to the reviews and info:
http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuerier.jhtml?pq-path=8016&pq-locale=en_US&_requestid=14787

I print out studio quality prints using a Lexmark Z515. The thing to remember is the quality of the paper has a lot to do with the quality of the finished photo. 

Another thing to invest in is a battery charger and the correct size ni-cad batteries because if you're like me you'll be taking a lot of pictures and going through batteries pretty fast. A charger pays for itself after about 3 sets of regular batteries. I have the Kodak charger and paid about $25 which included the battery's

Good Luck on your selection, I just love digital photography!


----------



## MTNwomanAR (Jul 23, 2002)

I've had 2 fujis, one a point and shoot, and one is sort of a point and shoot, but with more ability than a true point and shoot. The s5200 is a great camera, with a 10X optical zoom, which is way more important than digital zoom{which is really only an in-camera cropping feature}, these cameras use AA batteries, which is nice, as they aren't as expensive as the "camera" batteries that so many digital cameras use. I got the camera, which came with a charger, four AA rechargable batteries, a 16 MB card, mini tripod, for 225 off of ebay. I also bought 2 1GIG cards for about 30.00 each, and a couple of extra lenses. I think I spent a total of about 300 all together...but it is really a nice camera, and I saw one on ebay for a lot less than that just the other day...mainly it's all in what you want to use it for, how creative you want to be, and how much you want to spend.... Big help eh??


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

im a big fan of anything sony or canon. My mom has a kodak easy share and its just to slow to auto focus and take the pic.
Just my two cents worth.


----------

